# Partitionnement bootcamp



## Rejakar (12 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour, 

Alors je sais que ce sujet a déjà été abordé sur plusieurs post que j'ai vu mais la je suis vraiment bloqué.

J'ai désinstallé via bootcamp ma partition windows pour pouvoir la réinstaller ensuite. La désinstallation se passe mais au moment de réinstaller j'obtient ceci:

"Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

Bien sur l'utilitaire ne voit aucun problème. Je vous mets mon diskutil list 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            259.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 67.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

J'ai regardé a peu près toutes les solutions données par @macomaniac notamment dans les autres sujets mais ca ne marche toujours pas et je ne vois pas ce qui cloche.

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider

D'avance merci


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour *Rejakar
*
Je te propose de tenter un partitionnement manuel (via une commande du Terminal) du *Conteneur apfs* --> à la seule fin de récupérer le type de message d'erreur qui va annoncer son échec. Car c'est le privilège d'une commande de partitionnement qui avorte --> de faire s'afficher un message d'erreur explicite quant à la raison de l'échec.

Donc passe la commande (copier-coller direct) -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui instruit un rétrécissement du *Conteneur apfs* à *400 Go* > la création d'une partition de *100 Go* portant un volume *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32* > le réaffichage final du tableau des disques

Poste bien l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné par la commande (vérification préalable de l'*apfs* comprise) => afin que je puisse voir la raison de l'échec du partitionnement.


----------



## Rejakar (12 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,

voila ce que ça me renvoit, il semblerait qu'il ait créé la partition sans trop de problème donc je ne comprend pas bien...


```
TCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 100 068 036 608 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 400 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 269 294 596 096 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.67.14) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (70450888+1) bitmap address (9646f)
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 500 068 036 608 to 400 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 195396992 sectors in 3053078 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=781660160 drv=0x80 bsec=195444736 bspf=23856 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         400.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                100.1 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +400.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            258.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 67.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2019)

En effet : ton *apfs* est propre comme un sou neuf. Le partitionnement s'est bien effectué.

Voici la commande pour revenir à la configuration de départ (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.

----------

Si tu relances ensuite l'Assistant BootCamp et que tu aies derechef un message d'erreur --> poste ici une capture du panneau énonçant cet échec.


----------



## Rejakar (12 Juillet 2019)

Voila l'affichage, tout se passe bien


```
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 100 068 036 608 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 500 068 036 608 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 500 067 006 464 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.67.14) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.230.6)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (70450888+1) bitmap address (80102)
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 400 000 000 000 to 500 068 036 608 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            258.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 67.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2
```

Ensuite je relance bootcamp et voici le message d'erreur:






Je ne comprends pas trop ce qui ce passe...


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2019)

Tu demandes quelle taille pour la partition *BOOTCAMP* ?


----------



## Rejakar (12 Juillet 2019)

J'ai demandé 200 Go (peut etre trop par rapport à l'espace restant ?)


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2019)

Par acquit de conscience (bien que la vérification de l'*apfs* n'ait signalé aucune erreur) tu peux -->

- redémarrer > avec *⌘R* pour ouvrir une session de secours (fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*). Lance l'Utilitaire de disque > dans le coin gauche supérieur du panneau --> presse la pastille *Présentation* et choisis : "*Afficher tous les appareils*". Puis sélectionne le *Conteneur* du volume *Macintosh HD* et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus --> histoire d'effectuer une réparation de l'*apfs*.​
De retour dans ta session > relance l'Assistant BootCamp et demande *175 Go* pour la partition *BOOTCAMP* -->

- est-ce que ça a marché ?​


----------



## Rejakar (12 Juillet 2019)

Oui cela a marché et pour 200 Go !

Lors de la réparation il m'a marqué qu'il avait réparer quelque chose du genre de l'espace libre non alloué ou quelque chose comme ça 

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton aide !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Jo6466 (7 Août 2019)

Bonjour
J'ai exactement le même message même après avoir fait un SOS sur le conteneur
Mais bon le problème n'est sans doute pas le même

Voici ce que je souhaiterais faire :
- j'ai actuellement Windows XP installé sur une partition de 64Go
- je voudrais installer en plus Windows 10 pour garder mes données XP ... ou bien remplacer carrément XP en perdant mes données ... la 1ere solution étant bien entendu ma préférence

   J'ai fait un premier essai en essayant d'agrandir la partition mais j'ai le message d'erreur mentionné
  J'ai fait un second essai en ne modifiant pas les 64Go initiaux mais pareil j'ai le message

Quelle est la bonne méthode à adopter?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Bonjour *Jo
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais veille à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Jo6466 (7 Août 2019)

J'ai avancé entretemps
J'ai supprimé tous les snapshots et le partitionnement a fonctionné .... j'ai gardé les 64Go initiaux
Mais ..
Lorsque l'installation de windows 10 a commencé, il s'est interrompu car il est signalé que la partition n'est pas formaté en NFTS 
J'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disque et j'y vois une partition bootcamp formatée en NFTS 

Je comprends pas ce qu'il faut faire?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Quand tu es dans l'interface d'installation de Windows > où il te faut choisir la partition de destination de l'installation -->

- il te faut ensuite presser le bouton bleu : "*Formater*" > et formater la partition en *NTFS*.​


----------



## Jo6466 (7 Août 2019)

Je pense que j'ai essayé mais je veux bien y retourner
Comment faire pour y retourner maintenant que je suis sorti de Bootcamp? .... dois-je tout recommencer depuis le début?

Quand je relance bootcamp , ma partition windows a disparu et je me retrouve avec une partition monobloc macOS


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2019)

Je pense que ça va être au tour de *Locke* (mieux au courant que moi des questions d'installation de Windows) de prendre le relais -->

- pour ma part > simple question : ta partition *BOOTCAMP* disparue > as-tu récupéré tout l'espace disque de départ à ton volume de démarrage ? => si oui > tu peux redémarrer du début (par le partitionnement)...​


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2019)

Jo6466 a dit:


> - je voudrais installer en plus Windows 10 pour garder mes données XP ... ou bien remplacer carrément XP en perdant mes données ... la 1ere solution étant bien entendu ma préférence


La mise à jour de XP vers Windows 10 est devenu impossible, car Microsoft a retiré le fichier .exe qu'elle avait gracieusement et gratuitement mis en ligne pendant un an. Donc, maintenant passage obligatoire directement avec Windows 10 et impérativement en 64 bits. Récupère tes données sous XP, car après ce ne sera plus possible.


----------



## Jo6466 (7 Août 2019)

Oui partition d'une pièce et complète

J'ai une copie time Machine


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2019)

Jo6466 a dit:


> Oui partition d'une pièce et complète


Lance le Terminal et fais un Copier/Coller de...

```
diskutil list
```
...en donnant le résultat, histoire de voir la structure de ton disque dur. Petit rappel : lorsqu'on utilise Assisstant Boot Camp on ne doit jamais, mais jamais, utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour tenter un agrandissement/rétrécissement de la partition. Seul le logiciel Camptune de Paragon... https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/camptune/ ...est capable de le faire à la volée dans macOS. De plus, même motif, même punition, sous Windows on ne doit jamais utiliser le Gestionnaire de disques !


----------



## Jo6466 (7 Août 2019)

```
IMAC27-pouces-3:~ joseph$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         813.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                186.1 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +935.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume 1T-FUSION               607.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.3 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *536.9 GB   disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              536.9 GB   disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS SEAGATE-2T              2.0 TB     disk4s1

/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *10.0 TB    disk5
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk5s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MY BOOK-10T             10.0 TB    disk5s2

/dev/disk6 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk6
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk6s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MY BOOK-3T              3.0 TB     disk6s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk6s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS eDrive                  16.0 GB    disk6s4
```


----------



## Jo6466 (7 Août 2019)

Quand je lance bootcamp voilà ce qu'on me propose


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2019)

Jo6466 a dit:


> 3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                186.1 GB   disk1s3


Tu as donc toujours une partition Windows qu'il va falloir supprimer proprement et je laisse macomaniac prendre la main si tu n'arrives pas à la supprimer avec Assistant Boot Camp.

Petit conseil dans ta copie écran en réponse #21 fais un clic sur Restaurer et vois ce qu'il se passe. En faisant un nouveau diskutil list, la partition Windows ne devrait plus être présente.


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2019)

Je rajouterais ceci : lors d'une installation d'une version de Windows, il faut *impérativement* déconnecter tous les matériels USB, avec en priorité tous les disques USB.


----------



## Jo6466 (7 Août 2019)

Voilà où j'en suis

- J'ai fait la restauration du disque en un seul volume comme proposé (voir copie écran ci-avant) .... tout s'est bien passé
- ensuite j'ai relancé bootcamp qui m'a proposé de choisir une partion masOx/ windows ... tout s'est bien passé
- ensuite le lancement de l'installation de WIN10 a commencé ... une liste impressionnante de partitions m'a été proposée mais toutes affichaient "impossible d'installer windows"
  Une seule partition était formatable .. j'ai lancé le formatage mais rien à faire on continue à me dire que windows n'est pas installable dessus

- si je relance bootcamp, je ne vois plus la partition windows ... et pourtant windows XP continue à fonctionner!!

Je suis perdu ...


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2019)

Jo6466 a dit:


> - si je relance bootcamp, je ne vois plus la partition windows ... et pourtant windows XP continue à fonctionner!!


Tu ne pourras pas faire l'installation de Windows 10 tant que la partition de Windows XP est encore présente.


----------



## Jo6466 (10 Août 2019)

Je viens de découvrir qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de passer par bootcamp lorsque l'on a parallels desktop 
En supprimant la partition windows avec bootcamp puis en lancant ensuite parallels desktop, la procédure est simple et Win10 s'insalle sans problèmes

Tout est ok maintenant

Merci pour vos interventions


----------



## Locke (10 Août 2019)

Jo6466 a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de passer par bootcamp lorsque l'on a parallels desktop
> En supprimant la partition windows avec bootcamp puis en lancant ensuite parallels desktop, la procédure est simple et Win10 s'insalle sans problèmes


Il faut faire le distinguo entre une vraie partition Windows entièrement indépendante de macOS au format NTFS et une émulation dans Parallels Desktop ou VMware où tout ne sera que de l'émulation en fonction de la puissance du Mac utilisé. Pour info, dans une machine virtuelle dans Parallels Desktop ou VMware on ne peut utiliser que la moitié de la mémoire, de plus la carte graphique virtuelle ne pourra jamais être à la hauteur d'une carte graphique dédiée dans un Mac.


----------



## Jo6466 (12 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Il faut faire le distinguo entre une vraie partition Windows entièrement indépendante de macOS au format NTFS et une émulation dans Parallels Desktop ou VMware où tout ne sera que de l'émulation en fonction de la puissance du Mac utilisé. Pour info, dans une machine virtuelle dans Parallels Desktop ou VMware on ne peut utiliser que la moitié de la mémoire, de plus la carte graphique virtuelle ne pourra jamais être à la hauteur d'une carte graphique dédiée dans un Mac.


Je comprends ... dans mon cas windows ne sert qu'à lancer un ou deux logiciels qui ne demandent que peu de ressources processeur et graphique
L'avantage que je trouve à Parallels desktop est le transfert facile de données entre les 2 environnements ainsi qu'un bureau commun


----------

